

Xc.js - a Javascript framework for 2d games. Backends for HTML5 canvas and iOS - AntiRush
http://www.notenoughminerals.com/?p=19

======
pygy_
This looks promising, but the site[1] is a ripoff of the LÖVE one[2].

1\. <http://www.getxc.org/> \- <http://www.getxc.org/css/xc.css>

2\. <http://love2d.org/> \- <http://love2d.org/style/style.css>

Look at the #menu style rules, for example.

~~~
notyourwork
That is ashame if the developer did not ask for permission to use. Otherwise,
I think both sites have a nice easy on the eyes interface. Good spot.

------
bni
I read the source some on github to try to figure out what the "iOS backend"
is, but couldnt find any. Is it a native code layer to render canvas faster?
like: <http://www.phoboslab.org/log/2010/10/impact-for-ios>

~~~
ryanpetrich
iOS backend is here: <https://github.com/fairfieldt/xc_ios>

~~~
AntiRush
Yep, that's it although the repository isn't up to date. I need to push a lot
of changes.

------
jashkenas
Direct link to the source:

<https://github.com/fairfieldt/xcjs/tree/master/src/>

------
mathgladiator
Very cool, I've thought about doing something similiar to this as well as
making a node.js (with an OpenGL binding) canvas implementation.

~~~
AntiRush
I considered node as a platform for a desktop version. Unfortunately it
doesn't run easily on Windows, which is a pretty big detractor for a game
framework.

The iOS backend uses Spidermonkey which could easily be used in a desktop
version. Another option would be to use V8 directly.

